# Pop eye,help fast



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Size of tank? 8gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH 6.6, KH and GH 9
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature27

4. FW (fresh water) 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up 2months

6. What fish do you have?130 How many are in your tank?23 How big are they? biggest is dwarf gourami 4cm. How long have you had them?2weeks

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period ?This is the quarantine tank.

8. a. Fake plants?
b. Sand, 
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? teracotta pot half

9. a. Filtration? platform filter
b. Heater? yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? BED LAMP
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? 12 ours. 

11. a. Water change schedule.Every 3 days.
b. Volume of water changed?10%.
c. Well water,
d. Water conditioner used? not any.
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? every 2weeks

12. Foods? Tetra Veg
How often are they fed? 3 times a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? POP EYE 
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills? no problem 

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? yes 
b. What meds were used? Tetra fungi stop and methylene blue.


Ok so my new cherry barb has pop eye, what meds must I get.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,

pop eye is usually associated with poor water quality. Without results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate tests, it would be difficult to pin down water quality as the culprit. How many fish do you really have? Wbat species exactly are they? Kindly be specific on that. And what test kit do you normally use for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

What exactly is your reason for dosing two meds at once? If those are your answer to pop eye issue, I disagree. These can obliterate your beneficial bacteria and trigger whacked water parameters, thus, this may actually be the root cause of your fish's eye problem.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't have those test kits(can't find any)The fish are 1 dwarf gourami,1kuhli loach,7 cherry barbs,4 silver dollars and 10 guppys(I know there are allot of fish in the tank. I do 3ed day water changes) 
The two meds are for wit spot and some red spots on the body of two cherry's(gone now)


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

You have way too many fish in that size tank!

There is a chance the pop eye has been caused by an injury sustained from aggression. There is a lot of fish fighting for not a lot of room.

As Lupin mentioned, you need to post numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate. You need the test kits. You mentioned this is a quarantine tank, what size and what is in your main tank?

Feeding 3 times a day and doing water changes every 3 days is going to cause massive water problems in that smaller a tank. You should be doing water changes daily with that amount of feeding and amount of fish. Big changes as well 50%+.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

You should do large, daily water changes. Methylene blue will kill the beneficial bacteria in the biological filter. Ammonia will pile up fast, you really need to get a test kit.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

OK, YOU GET ME THE TEST KITS! As I sed I can find them,it's a small town.

My main tank is 30gal(going to up grade to a 150gal in a few months) It has a filter that is filtering 1000liters per our.
It has 2 moonlight,1pearl and 1 dwarf gouramis,
2 angel,4 flame tetras,1 pleco,1 sward tail(female) and a black ghost knife fish.(all the fish in this tank are small,the biggest is the ghost at 10cm.
I have moved the silvers and dwarf to the main tank.
There was no aggression, there all still baby's.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

You can order the test kits online. Most online pet stores have them, or you could search them through Amazon.com.

We're not trying to attack you, we're trying to help you help your fish. But you have a bad situation going on here, and changes need to be made if you want to keep your fish healthy.
Even if all the fish were in the 30g, you'd still be overstocked. Even if you had all the filtration in the world, it doesn't change the fact that there are too many fish in too small a space that don't have enough room for proper activity and territories. The fish that you have already need wildly different water parameters, do not have the proper shoal numbers, and will have aggression issues. If you're going to be getting a 150g, fine, but you need to wait until you have it to get certain fish. Here, look at how your 8g is now: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor *And I even used juvenile sizes!* Do you see all of those warnings and alerts in red?
And look how your 30g will be when all fish are in there, again with juvenile sizes: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

I'm sorry, but there is no way around it- You need to rehome or take back to the store all the fish that will grow too large for the tanks you have NOW, and any species that won't get along with your others, and any species that isn't in the proper sized group. Then, when you get a larger tank, you can slowly stock the tank at that time. Fish need to grow up in appropriately sized spaces with appropriate tank mates and in clean water, or they suffer internal damage that will make them sick and shorten their lifespan either by a little or a lot, depending.

The bottom line is that you just can't humanely keep fish in this way. They're getting sick because they're trying to tell you that something is _desperately_ wrong! Please listen to them!


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

First, there is no problem in my 30gal.i know my fish.they will still be small in a few months,and they will be in good hands with me.
I do allot of reading, don't think i don't now what i am doing. I have the skill to keep these fish. And the only reason i don't have a salt water is i'm to far from pretoria 360kl.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

nicolaas said:


> First, there is no problem in my 30gal.i know my fish.they will still be small in a few months,and they will be in good hands with me.
> I do allot of reading, don't think i don't now what i am doing. I have the skill to keep these fish. And the only reason i don't have a salt water is i'm to far from pretoria 360kl.


*THERE IS A MAJOR PROBLEM, NO IF OR BUTS ABOUT IT.

These fish will be dead in that tank before you come anywhere near getting the larger tank. 
It is not about knowing what you are doing, it is about keeping the fish happy and disease free. 100% which you are NOT giving them at the moment. It has nothing to do with skills at keeping them, or knowing what you are doing. Killing them is what your are doing.

If you keep them in that tank you will severely reduce their lifespan, be treating illnesses almost constantly and probably lose the entire tank.

This is NOT going to work regardless in a few months or not, they need to go back or into a larger tank ASAP.

You have 23 fish staying in 8 gallons of water, probably less, that is more than I have in my 75 gallon tank and almost double what I have in a 20g breeder with 3 day old Lake Malawi cichlid fry in.

You asked about help for pop eye and we have offered advice and possible causes to it. Dosing the tank that small with medications is going to lead to problems in it's own right, nothing to do with the water parameters that will be off as well.

Please do what is the right thing for these and return them.
*


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

_OK! I'll take them back, I'll go 1000kl and_ take them back.
The 30gal has been running 6 months with out any problems!(happy and disease free 1000%)


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Please again do NOT take this as an attack on you.

It doesn't matter whether the tank is working now or not, I can fit in a garbage can...long story but amusing pictures...would I be able to live in it - no. I would get diseases with no toilet or my own space to comfortably move around in....this is what your fish tank is like, only your fish cannot tell you. 

They can though show you that they are not happy either through injury, disease or in worst case death. Pop eye, ich, any fish disease or injury is that indicator.

I found a site that you will probably be able to order the API test kit from..
Products, it might be worth checking to see. 

If you can absolutely get a new tank fairly soon ie within 2-3 months, then I would say (very reluctantly) keep the fish..but you would have to perform daily BIG water changes and not overfeed. This is a last last resort if you really cannot take the fish back or give to them to someone with a more suitable tank.

We are trying to help as much as you can, treating for pop eye is going to involve medication, which in such a small tank can be bad for the other fish if they are not showing anything.

I have no say what YOU as a person do, that is your decision and yours only. What we (as a community you joined) have done is offer advice to help you enjoy your fish without having to constantly battle diseases, injury or deaths.

If we can offer you anymore help / assistance to make this work out then we will.

I know this may seem like a weird question, but do you have anywhere you can get a large / long plastic box from?


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

No i don't know were I can get it.
I am sorry, I'll get the bigger tank in a few months.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome and best of luck!


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

you have a 30 gallon with no problems, but the fish are in an 8 gallon. Just how many are in the 30 gallon??

I do think, if you keep the fish, by the time you get the larger tank most of them will be gone. Just don't overstock the 150 gallon when you get it.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi I know this was a time ago but I what to say Sorry especially to Tazman for my rude posts, I had just turned 15 and had allot of mood swings and I was crying about every thing.

Very sorry man.




Sincerely Nicolaas.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

havent read the earlyier posts i apoligise in advance, but popeye can be caused by about a million diffrent things and can go away on its own and just as fast as it showed up. medications can work on it but rarely do as the causes of popeye are many. just thought id share that.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you Mitch,I know now but at the time I did not know.





Nicolaas.


----------

